# Does the Le Champion Ti largest frame size really have a 73.5 degree seat tube angle?



## cooleric1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

All other bike geometries I've looked at have seat tube angles that get progressively lower the bigger the bike gets. I was about to buy one of these LeChamp Ti bikes but I noticed that the largest frame size has a seat tube angle that is LARGER than the frame size just below it. It jumps from a 73.0 degree seat tube angle to 73.5 degrees.

I am 6'5" and have an inseam of about 35.5". I have two bikes with seat tube angles of 72.5 degrees and the saddles are fairly far back on those. Is this actually a typo? For those of you who need the largest frame does this mean your saddle is jammed as far back as it will go in order to meet the knee over pedal spindle bike fitting? I'm sure hoping it's a typo and it's supposed to be 72.5 degrees.


----------

